# NeoFlash "NDS SMS" DIY Rom Dumping mod



## DjoeN (Jun 18, 2009)

Source







You can now dump your own NDS games with this tool after modifying it.
NDS SMS is an USB stick where you place your Original DS games in, so you can backup/restore your saves.
Now with a little modification you can also dump your games.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 18, 2009)

While we arguably have better methods (for those of us with a DLDI capable GBA slot cart anyway) I will say "finally", I have been waiting since the first dumpers (or at least since pictures of Legacy's device appeared) for an at semi commercial one of these or a simple hack as above.

Every time one of these self contained carts appeared I would think "maybe this time".


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 18, 2009)

héhé, yeah, the famous "Legacy" dumper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, it's nice to see a simple hack and a new tool written can do the dumping without the need for a DS.


----------



## Nerdii (Jun 19, 2009)

nice!! But I just wish a device was made that dumped NDS games without any modifications!


----------



## raing3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nerdii said:
			
		

> nice!! But I just wish a device was made that dumped NDS games without any modifications!
> 
> from the Neoflash forums:
> 
> ...


It seems like there will be soon.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 19, 2009)

were can i buy a neo sms?


----------



## raing3 (Jun 19, 2009)

The original NEO SMS can be purchased from here... although the SMS2 will probably be released soon and won't require modding to dump NDS games.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 20, 2009)

Couldn't you just use a GBA Max Duo to dump the saves?

I've dumped all my saves using it. I don't see why this is any different.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Couldn't you just use a GBA Max Duo to dump the saves?
> 
> I've dumped all my saves using it. I don't see why this is any different.




you can't read can you? FYI this will dump the rom too off the chip.


----------



## quartercast (Jun 20, 2009)

raing3 said:
			
		

> The original NEO SMS can be purchased from here... although the SMS2 will probably be released soon and won't require modding to dump NDS games.



Is that a Dr. Neo "soon"? (1-2 years)


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 20, 2009)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm, stop being a douchebag. I read that part. I don't understand why you would want the rom if you already have the cart, and why you would want the rom, when there's tons of sites you can download it from.

Just a waste of cash in my opinion.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 21, 2009)

oh so im being the douche bag because u cant read LOL how ironic

*Posts merged*

It's a easyer and cheaper way to dump roms for u n00bs to get a copy


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 22, 2009)

You're a douchebag for not reading that part about I told you, "I read that part". And for having serious anger issues.

Immature much?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Couldn't you just use a GBA Max Duo to dump the saves?
> 
> I've dumped all my saves using it. I don't see why this is any different.



right there facts u didn't read that part until i corrected u


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, fast reply. Are you sitting there like an overweight midget clicking the refresh button?

I could honestly care less about dumping the fucking rom if I have the fucking cart that I used to dump the fucking save.

You are really pissing me off. Immature 6 year old trolls are a big fail in my book.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Wow, fast reply. Are you sitting there like an overweight midget clicking the refresh button?
> 
> I could honestly care less about dumping the fucking rom if I have the fucking cart that I used to dump the fucking save.
> 
> You are really pissing me off. Immature 6 year old trolls are a big fail in my book.



the point here is u can't read


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 22, 2009)

The point here is you don't use correct grammar.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2009)

they always attack the grammar when they have lost the argument, typical n00b


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 22, 2009)

It seems like you want to continue this feud. That always means that THEY want to continue their failed loss.

Mind sending me a PM (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so we can continue this instead of you hijacking this thread with immaturity?


----------



## Minox (Jun 22, 2009)

Both of you stop it. No need for these kind of arguments/flaming.

Brian117: The main point of this device would be to dump a DS cart directly to a PC. It doesn't matter if you could dump it using that other device and it doesn't matter if you could obtain these roms in other ways.


Edit: I see you were quicker than me to reply and that you made a reasonable response to keep it out of this topic, I appreciate that


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Both of you stop it. No need for these kind of arguments/flaming.
> 
> Brian117: The main point of this device would be to dump a DS cart directly to a PC. It doesn't matter if you could dump it using that other device and it doesn't matter if you could obtain these roms in other ways.




so true


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 22, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Both of you stop it. No need for these kind of arguments/flaming.
> 
> Brian117: The main point of this device would be to dump a DS cart directly to a PC. It doesn't matter if you could dump it using that other device and it doesn't matter if you could obtain these roms in other ways.
> 
> ...



You are so immature it's not even funny anymore. It's getting old.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well u started it all for not reading


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 23, 2009)

guys.
take the fight to IRC


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 23, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> guys.
> take the fight to IRC



STFU we already stopped.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

Missed a flamewar. I should be more vigilant.
Anyway this device looks very cool but it could mean the scene is inundated with unnumbered releases. It'd only be useful if you worked in a gamestop, ebgames or something similar and had access to the new releases.
On second thoughts it could provide an alternative if the usual way of dumping roms is navigated and blocked by the big N.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> Missed a flamewar. I should be more vigilant.
> Anyway this device looks very cool but it could mean the scene is inundated with unnumbered releases. It'd only be useful if you worked in a gamestop, ebgames or something similar and had access to the new releases.
> On second thoughts it could provide an alternative if the usual way of dumping roms is navigated and blocked by the big N.



first off scene doesn't do numbered roms now or ever have and yea it be nice when the sms2 comes out cheaper way to dump roms


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> first off scene doesn't do numbered roms now or ever have and...


You could be right but when I go to the NDS releases, GBA releases and Wii releases section of this or any rom reporting site they seem to have a number next to them. I'd even go as far to say if you click one of the said releases threads on this site you would find a number with the words "Release Number" next to it. Like I said you could be right and I could be wrong. If I am could you explain what that number is?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its for u n00bs and gbatemp is not scene and never will be.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> its for u n00bs...


Well that totally clears it up doesn't it? It appears you're out to pick a fight with absolutely anybody and guessing from that answer would I be correct in assuming you have no idea what you're talking about then? I've asked you a simple question and you seem to think you are in the know so answer it please.
Is it possible to get someone who reports these new releases on a daily basis to explain how these numbers to each release are given please? (I'd like to know how they're allocated.)


----------

